# How to use iphone 3gs with mkV oem armrest adapter?



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have an 08 GTI with the 6 cd/mp3 and sat headunit. I have the ipod adapter in the center armrest.
The new 3gs iphone is too wide to fit into that center armrest adapter.
What is the best solution for iphone 3gs charging and playback?
Can I just widen the existing adapter with a dremel so a 3gs will fit? Will it charge if I do that?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## BeanSauer (May 20, 2009)

*Re: How to use iphone 3gs with mkV oem armrest adapter? (saaber2)*

yeah im wondering the same thing with my rabbit.


----------



## BeanSauer (May 20, 2009)

anyone??


----------



## Stormtrooper23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Go to CableJive.com and you'll find some extensions cords. Make sure read the descriptions as each cord only works to perform a specific function.


----------



## BeanSauer (May 20, 2009)

are you sure it will work though? im thinking about buying the 2 foot dock extender cable


----------



## kate59588 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: How to use iphone 3gs with mkV oem armrest adapter? (saaber2)*

freeware: Videora iPhone 3G S Converter 
how to play mkv on iphone3GS,
http://www.pavtube.com/mkv-con....html


_Modified by kate59588 at 12:10 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## mrniceguy301 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: How to use iphone 3gs with mkV oem armrest adapter? (saaber2)*

I have the exact same question w/ the exact same car n config... except i have an iPhone 3g...
what did you end up doing??


----------

